# Winamp-Visualisierung transparent machen



## wrchto (12. März 2004)

Grüß Euch!

Ich hab folgenden Wunsch. ich möchte gerne Winamp mit Musik und irgendeinem Visualisierungs-Plug In im Fullscreen-Modus laufen lassen. Gleichzeitig soll eine DVD auf dem Rechner abgespielt werden (ebenfalls Fullscreen). Nun soll die Visualisierung vom Winamp transparent sein, sodaß das Video von hinten durchscheint Es soll also quasi sowas wie ein Mix aus der Visualisierung und dem Film entstehen. Ist sowas möglich, bzw. gibts da irgendwelche Plug Ins dafür? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Thomas


----------



## eztoF (18. Mai 2010)

Hey leute was geht denn so ich binn gerade zu dumm dafür die winamp playlist transparent zu machen. weiß einer das zufällig das währe nett  schon mal dank.


----------

